# Dive buddy Shalimar/Fort Walton



## Bently (Oct 23, 2013)

My usual dive buddy is busy this week and I have all week until Sunday to shoot everyday. We shoot from kayak or off the beaches in Choctaw bay. Just snorkel/free dive. I need a buddy to come along If anyone's interested just PM me and I'll send my number. Here's a pic to give u an idea of how good my hot spots are. Lol!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Tried to pm but it's full. 

I live in Destin by the harbor and need someone to spear with. I also have a boat so we can use that as well if need be. 

Anyway, if interested just let me know. I haven't been in a while and really want to go!


----------



## Bently (Oct 23, 2013)

*Reply*

Thanks for the reply brother. I'll send u a pm. Don't know why my inbox is full? I jut registered yesterday? Lol! Ben


----------



## Bently (Oct 23, 2013)

*Reply*

Ok so i guess I can't pm yet. 850-496-0011


----------



## bowwilson (Oct 9, 2013)

How deep do you normally go?


----------



## Bently (Oct 23, 2013)

*Depth*

Not very deep. Lol! I don't have a boat so I'm limited to the bay. There's a few docks and some old wrecks we dive that are maybe 20-25. I can dive 45+. We go to Morrison springs from time to time to practice diving deeper than what we can do in the bay. I'm open water certified but rarely dive. Without a boat and just diving off the kayaks or beach there's no need for all that crap. Fins,snorkel, knife, mask, speargun, and the mind of a sheepshead assassin. That's all u need. Oh and a catch bag.


----------



## Bently (Oct 23, 2013)

*Depth*

I'd say 90% of the fish are shot from the surface. Sometimes on deeper docks I'll dive down and wrap my legs around a piling and hang out. What's funny is the majority if the big sheepys we shoot are in less than 3' of water. Especially along solid dock walls. They love to munch on barnys along flat surfaces. There is one place we go that getting a limit of sheepys is almost a guarantee. In order to keep peace with local dock owners we throw them a fish or two once in awhile. I'll post another pic from a crazy day we had about a month ago.


----------



## Bently (Oct 23, 2013)

*Pic*

We shot all these in about two hours. My wife followed us in her kayak and caught a redfish and several mangroves.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Sweet! I get home today and should be off for two weeks! Also, I have a boat and can use it to scuba if interested.


----------



## Bently (Oct 23, 2013)

*Offshore*

Blaine u must work offshore? I work in the gulf for about 12 years. I'm a 100ton captain. I ran crewboats for Seacor, GOL, Gulf Fleet and a couple others.


----------



## bowwilson (Oct 9, 2013)

Well I live over in Milton/ navarre I'm not sure if I will have a day this week off or not yet but ill keep your number in case I do 
Also how is the vis normally in yalls bay?


----------



## Bently (Oct 23, 2013)

*Vis*

The vis is getting better in the bay. Offshore is always crystal this time of year. We shot in Destin harbor today and did pretty. The first stop the vis was maybe 5-8'. The second stop varied a lot. Sometimes we could see bottom 10 feet down. Sometimes u were lucky to see the end of your gun. Come on over and shoot with us.


----------



## Bently (Oct 23, 2013)

*Today's get together.*

Here's today's catch.


----------



## bowwilson (Oct 9, 2013)

That's awesome man once I get a day off ill make sure to let you know


----------



## justinsj (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey fellows if anybody does any diving in the colder months give me a shout. We come down 3 or four times a year to the ft walton area. Even if its just to dive & not hunt let me know . I can send my # via pm if needed for more info


----------



## Bently (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm still diving. Just PM your numbers.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

I've been itching to do some cold water dives for some sheepies, anyone heading out that needs a dive buddy hit me up
Mike
850-855-7463


----------

